# HSE Cutbacks for IVF patients



## lalagirl (Aug 10, 2009)

Girls not sure if you have heard or not and we are still trying to get clarification on this but 
From what we can tell the HSE has decided to withdraw the use of DPS card for IVF patients who have had 3 IVF cycles-so if you intend on having a 4th or more, you will now have to pay for your meds as well as treatment. This could add significant amount to cost which could mean that another IVF cycle could be out of reach for some couples or waiting yet another year or 2 to save the money-and time is something we dont have! 
We have started a petition which we intend to send to HSE, Mary Harney and opposition parties as well as press and I would urge you and everyone you can tell or share this with to sign and make a stand. 
We are a minority group and it appears the only group the DPS scheme have decided to pick on-*saving will be minimal* as there are so few of us!

http://petitions.tigweb.org/HSEcutbacks

Thank you in advance!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

lalagirl i have just signed the petition even though i live north of the boarder a wee bit of extra support wont hurt


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Ta emak hun!

Now that's what they mean when they talk about cross-boarder relations!  

Seriously, you're a trooper and the support is greatly received.   

xx


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

emak - sorry hun, meant to say: hope you're doing well on the 2ww!


----------



## lalagirl (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for signin emak, every siggy helps  Kope your 2ww flys by for you!


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Hons

Signed the petition.  What are they like? trying to say that too many cycles increases the risk of OHSS, honestly they will say anything to try and save themselves money.


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi 

signed the wee petition.

lx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi  

Ive signed the petition      

They really have some cheek... 

Not only should we get the meds on the DPS but we should also be entitled to have a free shot at IVF - not everyone has thousands to spend on fulfilling their dream of having a baby  

Nicola xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just signed for you hope it helps hun , good luck !!!


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for signing ladies!    

NCKB, totally with you hun, this is bankrupting altogether, and they cut the tax back to 20% already.  Don't they realise IF affects people from all walks of life?  


xx


----------



## lalagirl (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you soo much for signing ladies, the HSE are really trying to pull a fast one thinkin infertile couples will just put up and shut up, its lookin like they picked the wrong group to discriminate against!!


----------



## chiroclive (Jul 27, 2009)

check out new post in relation to this on 04/09/09
by chiroclive...


----------

